# Looking for capuchin monkey or marmoset



## 143sheri (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am looking for a capuchin monkey as my first choice. 2nd choice is a marmoset. I am in the Wisconsin area, does anyone know where I can aquire one? I see a lot in Florida, but that is too far to drive and I don't believe in shipping. I am a homemaker so I am home ALL DAY!! I am also a vet tech and have been fostering and rescuing animals for over 20 years, including exotics and wildlife. Oh..ps...preferably bottle babies.

Thanks so very much!!


----------



## TheProfessor (Apr 19, 2011)

your very unlikely to find someone on here who is willing to provide you with either the monkey or the information considering your circumstances. 

Monkeys should not be kept on their own and should be kept in a minimum of pairs at least, regardless of how long you are at home! They should be left to be monkeys and be around each other as your company isn't the same. This will only end in sadness for both you and the monkey as once its sexual mature you will be its "mate" which can result in injuries to yourself. 

Also bottle babies aren't good as the monkey won't know how to raises its young and also more than likely the monkey will off been taken off its mother at far to young an age. 

You need to do a lot more research before considering purchasing a monkey, since I regret to inform you that I don't think you are ready for a "pet" monkey. If you are a vet tech you will realise how intense and intelligent these animals truly are and how they need to be in a social group of their own kind. 

PLEASE reconsider this before you do it, because you need to do masses more research and sorting out before you are ready for TWO monkeys


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Bearing in mind this is a UK forum and you're posting from the states... I doubt you'll find someone here anyway!


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

No offense but I really hope you never find a breeder... monkeys just aren't pets.


----------



## 143sheri (Jul 20, 2012)

*Monkey search*

Its kind of heart wrenching to know that those of you that have monkeys, acquired them, I'm sure NOT for science reasons, but have them; not really knowing my background what so ever, can be so cruel to me. When I signed up, I did not know this was in the UK, but was hoping maybe some people were on here from the states after I realized it. I have been researching monkeys for over 10 years. I have also posted on other sites but just get information back from fraudulent people trying to make money adopting out monkeys. So I am sorry for the short post as I was kind of sick of typing everything out to just get spammed. I have worked with many facilities and sanctuaries. If I wanted just a pet, which I do have, then that's what I would be looking for. Not only that, I could possibly rescue one that wasn't getting proper care because someone else didn't know what they were getting into. I also, know that they are much more use to human companionship if they were bottle fed.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

143sheri said:


> When I signed up, I did not know this was in the UK, but was hoping maybe some people were on here from the states after I realized it. I have been researching monkeys for over 10 years.


The clue would be in the name:

RFUK
Reptile Forums UK!


----------



## TheProfessor (Apr 19, 2011)

143sheri said:


> Its kind of heart wrenching to know that those of you that have monkeys, acquired them, I'm sure NOT for science reasons, but have them; not really knowing my background what so ever, can be so cruel to me. When I signed up, I did not know this was in the UK, but was hoping maybe some people were on here from the states after I realized it. I have been researching monkeys for over 10 years. I have also posted on other sites but just get information back from fraudulent people trying to make money adopting out monkeys. So I am sorry for the short post as I was kind of sick of typing everything out to just get spammed. I have worked with many facilities and sanctuaries. If I wanted just a pet, which I do have, then that's what I would be looking for. Not only that, I could possibly rescue one that wasn't getting proper care because someone else didn't know what they were getting into. I also, know that they are much more use to human companionship if they were bottle fed.


But if you had been researching monkeys for 10 years you wouldn't be looking for a single monkey!? 
You need to be looking at getting at least a pair as I stated before with the correct outside facilities to accommodate these monkeys. 
If your fully committed to owning a monkey then you will be setting up an outside enclosure and ensuring all requirements are met first before searching for your monkey, because its not best as I said before to get a hand raised monkey, you would then need to re-introduce them to their own kind which requires lots of time and patience and two separate enclosures and experience. 
Please reconsider this for the monkeys sake as it would appear as if your not ready.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

As you have already been told, monkeys are highly social, highly intelligent animals that suffer greatly when kept as a single animals, no matter how much attention it gets from its owner! If you have been researching for 10 years,m I would seriously reconsider your sources. The fact that you are still wanting a bottle-fed baby tells me that, for noe at least, you are not the right person to own a monkey. Sorry if it isn't what you want to hear, but we hear this scenario time & time again on here, & then people get upset when we tell them they are not ready to own a monkey, etc.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

143sheri said:


> Its kind of heart wrenching to know that those of you that have monkeys, acquired them, I'm sure NOT for science reasons, but have them; not really knowing my background what so ever, can be so cruel to me. When I signed up, I did not know this was in the UK, but was hoping maybe some people were on here from the states after I realized it. I have been researching monkeys for over 10 years. I have also posted on other sites but just get information back from fraudulent people trying to make money adopting out monkeys. So I am sorry for the short post as I was kind of sick of typing everything out to just get spammed. I have worked with many facilities and sanctuaries. If I wanted just a pet, which I do have, then that's what I would be looking for. Not only that, I could possibly rescue one that wasn't getting proper care because someone else didn't know what they were getting into. I also, know that they are much more use to human companionship if they were bottle fed.


Things differ a bit in uk.
Bottle fed pets with dypers seem to be ok over there.

Just as bad things here but not that...
They are not good pets even when hand reared.
Hence why teeth are removed etc.

They need there own kind.
Even species related is important .

Read through all this and dont think anyones been cruel to you.
Its the case of not hearing what you want..

Keepers of monkeys should have the animals best welfare first.
They should work to that and not the other way round..

They are nit companions for humans.
They need there own..

Im quite passionate about my hobby.
But i like monkeys as monkeys...

Wouldnt want them any othrr way
They steady and interact with you better when left to be monkeys.

Hand reared and humanised will bite more readilly than one thats not...

Should maybe try reaserching from a different angle other than the american way.
Although must admit thrres some just ss bad over here..

But good luck in your endevours and maybe one day you will achieve monkeys.
And enjoy them for what they are..


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Everything peter writes looks like a poem. I like it.

In other news you're on a UK forum looking for an american monkey which is unlikely. We have very different ways of caring for these amazing animals it seems.

Either way I wish you luck.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

143sheri said:


> Its kind of heart wrenching to know that those of you that have monkeys, acquired them, I'm sure NOT for science reasons, but have them; not really knowing my background what so ever, can be so cruel to me. When I signed up, I did not know this was in the UK, but was hoping maybe some people were on here from the states after I realized it. I have been researching monkeys for over 10 years. I have also posted on other sites but just get information back from fraudulent people trying to make money adopting out monkeys. So I am sorry for the short post as I was kind of sick of typing everything out to just get spammed. I have worked with many facilities and sanctuaries. If I wanted just a pet, which I do have, then that's what I would be looking for. Not only that, I could possibly rescue one that wasn't getting proper care because someone else didn't know what they were getting into. I also, know that they are much more use to human companionship if they were bottle fed.


Sorry, Sheri, but nobody has been cruel or 'spammed' you; they have just told you how it is. Getting upset won't change the facts- monkeys kept alone *without exception* develop poor mental health. You obviously care about animals, but sometimes you have to think about what's best for them, rather than for you.


----------

